# Quack grass?



## Grover (9 mo ago)

As the title suggests I'm thinking this may be quack grass. Looking for other opinions.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think annual raygrass is more likely. The undersides of the leaves are too shiny for quackgrass and the color is too yellow-green. I can't see any rizomes either.


----------



## Grover (9 mo ago)

I assume annual ryegrass means it just grew this spring? Because I saw it last fall after I did an overseed. Also the roots were really in there. I had to use a fork to get that chunk of root out.

I hope you're right as I've learned quackgrass doesn't respond to selective herbicides.

However if it is quackgrass I've read that pushing N to get the grass to grow fast can crowd it out. If I do that and it's actually perennial rye will the N just be putting the rye on steroids?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Grover said:


> I assume annual ryegrass means it just grew this spring? Because I saw it last fall after I did an overseed. Also the roots were really in there. I had to use a fork to get that chunk of root out.


The grass flowers in late spring and forms seeds in summer. These germinate in the fall, survive the winter and develop vigorously the following spring. It does not always die after a year and should be able to survive a few years. 
I hope you're right as I've learned quackgrass doesn't respond to selective herbicides.


Grover said:


> However if it is quackgrass I've read that pushing N to get the grass to grow fast can crowd it out. If I do that and it's actually perennial rye will the N just be putting the rye on steroids?


I''m pretty sure it's not quack grass. This one is bluish-green and has rather dull leaf undersides. It also forms strong rhizomes that I don't see in the pictures. Raygrass certainly benefits from high N applications.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thats not quackgrass. Year round coverage of pre-m is very important, even going into winter.

Looks like orchardgrass to me, but the purple on the lower stem is kinda throwing me off.


----------



## Grover (9 mo ago)

[/quote]
I''m pretty sure it's not quack grass. This one is bluish-green and has rather dull leaf undersides. It also forms strong rhizomes that I don't see in the pictures. Raygrass certainly benefits from high N applications.
[/quote]

Good to know it's not quack grass. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Grover (9 mo ago)

ABC123 said:


> Thats not quackgrass. Year round coverage of pre-m is very important, even going into winter.
> 
> Looks like orchardgrass to me, but the purple on the lower stem is kinda throwing me off.


I just did my first ever pre emergent, but must have been a little too late.


----------

